# Electric Sex in the Window (The Le Games Ads)



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

Every time I see one of them (or at least the unorthodox bards and unorthodox witches) I feel like I’m seeing an ad for some singles website or worse. (I wouldn't add the worse but the Witch Girl could very well be lacking garments...)

So is it me or do the Le Games ads really seem out of place here on ENworld?  Does anyone else remember any "sex sales" ads before these two?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 20, 2005)

There have been other ads used that featured women.  I think its actually kinda amusing and I wonder if its working.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think its actually kinda amusing and I wonder if its working.



Oh I find it amusing too and just so everyone knows I'm not calling for them to be pulled or anything like that I’m just curious to know if anyone else does double takes when they pop up.  

If I was offended I would have left the hysterical Electric Sex in the window expression out.


----------



## Henry (Nov 20, 2005)

As long as I feel like I'm not walking down the Red Light District in Amsterdam, I think we'll be O.K.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 20, 2005)

I think its working as I've seen more than one post I believe on the ads themselves saying attention had been drawn to them.  So from the catching attention part it seems to be working.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 20, 2005)

There has certainly been a lot of attention to these ads, for sure. This isn't the first thread about them.


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Nope.

Kudos!

And if I didn't already have most of the PDF's already, I would have looked into them further.  But, since I do, I will say they are interesting and unique, and honestly feature very little of those kinds of pictures in them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> But, since I do, I will say they are interesting and unique, and honestly feature very little of those kinds of pictures in them.




Yup, I got most of them also, and would have to agree that there is very little, to none, of those type of pictures in them and that they are extremely interesting products.


----------



## Psionicist (Nov 20, 2005)

Only banner on this site I've ever clicked.

Guess that proves I'm a stupid male.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, until there is one, with a be-behind shot, it is not troubling...yet.


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 21, 2005)

As I said in the other thread:

Brilliant, _brilliant_ marketing.


----------



## Psion (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm probably about the most uptight poster on the board when it comes to eye-rolling gratuitous sexual content.

But I don't see a problem.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 23, 2005)

Wait for the upcoming E.N. Publishing ads featuring topless Teflon Billy all covered with baby oil.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 23, 2005)

It worked on me. I just bought it. 

But then, I'm kind of a sucker for products with alternate bard classes.


----------



## nothing to see here (Nov 23, 2005)

I just click them for the articles...


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 23, 2005)

Heh, I have never seen the one for Unorthodox Witch. (Though I do have the book, and used it for my All Hallow's game this year...) I'd kind of like to see it.

The Auld Grump

*EDIT* Ah, the irony function is still active. Immediately after going back to General there it was...


----------



## sniffles (Nov 23, 2005)

I just keep wondering if the material is as cheaply-produced as the banner ads. Couldn't they get some real artwork for their ads instead of just using photos of models? Not that there's anything wrong with photo artwork, but something a bit more directly related to the fantasy genre would be nice.  :\


----------



## Crothian (Nov 23, 2005)

If you want opinions on the material, many of the PDFs have been reviewed


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 26, 2005)

Although I think the ads are eye-catching, I do personally prefer that an ad actually have something to do with the product - which the images don't. I wouldn't be interested in clicking on the ads to find out more (even if I wasn't already familiar with the Unorthodox series).

....but then again I'm not interested in females, so that might be why.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm tempted to create a banner for E.N. Publishing's *Chainmail Bikinis* book, with a close up of a pair of breasts and the tag line, "If you're gonna advertise with boobies, at least deliver the goods."


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 26, 2005)

I've seen that Fate game lots of times, but have yet to see the infamous Le Games ad. 
__________________
[Highlight]Tales of Wyre: Compiled Sepulchrave Story Hour (updated 05-15)[/highlight]
and associated Rogue's Gallery (master list of links)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 26, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to create a banner for E.N. Publishing's *Chainmail Bikinis* book, with a close up of a pair of breasts and the tag line, "If you're gonna advertise with boobies, at least deliver the goods."



I know *just* the picture you should use also…    

Not sure how much it would cost to use it though.


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 27, 2005)

An amusing thing in the publisher's forum...

3 days ago Green Ronin posted a blurb about Thieves World, and, when I looked a minute ago, it had 0 replies and 17 views.

Last Night Fat Dragon Games posted something with "Gamer Girls" in the subject line.  
0 replies, 80 views.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know *just* the picture you should use also…
> 
> Not sure how much it would cost to use it though.




Which picture might that be?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 28, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Which picture might that be?



 Greg Horn's up and coming cover for the New Red Sonjia comic...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> General - Electric Sex in the Window



Gotta be careful with that, you might get electrocuted!


----------



## TheLe (Dec 6, 2005)

> Electric Sex in the Window (The Le Games Ads)




I like that. Sounds like a potentially good title for a new book:

*Unorthodox Modern Strippers: Electric Boogaloo*

Hmmmm...


~The Le (pronounced Tay Lee), aka The Le Games


----------

